# Fonética "Kuckuck"



## yolcampos

Hola a todo@s!!

Estoy realizando un trabajo sobre unos versos de un poema alemán. 
Tengo que separar las sílabas correspondientes de cada palabra y no localizo cómo sería la  fonética de la palabra kuckuck (cuco). No me aclaro si sería
 /kuc-kuck/, o /Ku-ckuck/, etc
Estaría muy agradecida si alguien me pudiera sacar de dudas.

Agradezco de antemano vuestro tiempo, 

Un saludo,

yolcampos.


----------



## berndf

Theoretisch [ˈkʊ.kʊk], es kommen aber auch Varianten vor, wie [ˈku.kʊk]. [ˈku:.kʊk], [ˈku.kuk], [ˈku:.kuk] und [ˈku:.ku:k]. Ich würde sagen, die häufigste Variante ist unbetont [ˈku.kuk] und betont [ˈku:.kuk].

Die Silbengrenze ist aber in jedem Fall vor dem zweiten /k/ (Ku-ckuck).


----------



## yolcampos

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Atentamente, 

yolcampos


----------



## Geviert

Hola Yol, 

también puedes escuchar la palabra que buscas aquí. 
Saludos,


----------



## jordi picarol

yolcampos said:


> Hola a todo@s!!
> 
> Estoy realizando un trabajo sobre unos versos de un poema alemán.
> Tengo que separar las sílabas correspondientes de cada palabra y no localizo cómo sería la  fonética de la palabra kuckuck (cuco). No me aclaro si sería
> /kuc-kuck/, o /Ku-ckuck/, etc
> Estaría muy agradecida si alguien me pudiera sacar de dudas.
> 
> Agradezco de antemano vuestro tiempo,
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> yolcampos.


--
Para la separación en sílabas y otras zarandajas lingüísticas en alemán te recomiendo:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Kuckuckhttp://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Kuckuck
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## yolcampos

El enlace está genial, me va a servir de mucha ayuda!!!

Mil gracias!!


----------



## berndf

Du musst hier aber aufpassen sein, orthographische und phonetische Silbentrennung zu unterscheiden. So findest du im Duden z.B. das Wort _nennen_ so getrennt: "nen|nen". Dies ist aber rein orthographisch zu verstehen, d.h. am Zeilenende ist es so zu trennen:
_xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx *nen-
nen* xxx xxx xxx xxx xxxx
_Die phonetische Silbenstruktur ist aber /ˈnɛ.nən/. Der Grund ist, weil die Schreibung des Deutschen einem älteren Entwicklungsstand der Sprache entspricht, wo es noch wirkliche Langkonsonanten gab das Wort tatsächlich /ˈnɛn.nən/ gesprochen wurde.


----------

